# Flaming Gorge Burbot



## Antler&fish (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm looking for a fishing buddy to hit the gorge with me either Tuesday or Wednesday this week. I've been out a few times and have done good, but wife does not like me going out alone. I have all the of the gear so I just need somebody able to pull me out if I go in😀.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Wish I would have seen this earlier. I'd like to give it a try

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Antler&fish (Dec 25, 2015)

I will let ya know the next time I head out.


----------



## bbach56 (Jan 6, 2016)

I am headed to Firehole at Flaming Gorge this weekend 1/8/15 for burbot fishing. I can only fish weekends


----------



## bbach56 (Jan 6, 2016)

I meant 1/8/16 is this weekend.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Dang it my daughter is trying make the usa archery team this year. She has the southwest sectional this Saturday. Although it's not a shoot for the team it's a good practice shoot for her. I could do a Saturday afternoon trip after the shoot and come back Sunday afternoon

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bbach56 (Jan 6, 2016)

I found a person who is new to burbot fishing too and said he can head up this weekend. Have the shelters and equipment....just need the fish to cooperate. We are going to hopefully set up shelters late Friday afternoon and fish until Sunday at Firehole. Probably set up near the boat ramp and adjust locations from there based on what we see and learn from the locals. Can always use company and expertise.


----------



## Antler&fish (Dec 25, 2015)

Sorry, can't make it this weekend. Good luck and stay safe!


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

If our baby wasn't about to pop out any day now I would join you, always wanted to try burbot in a buttery garlic sauce. With the safe ice this year it's a great time to get out there!


----------



## bbach56 (Jan 6, 2016)

The burbot were active last weekend at firehole starting just before dark and seemed to shutoff about 10:30 pm at the same time the crawdads stopped playing with the bait. They were up to about 24+ inches except of course for one monster that took a lot of effort to bring up and broke my line once I got him up near the hole. Some were biting mid afternoon too. They seemed to hang near the toe of slope where the bottom rises rapidly from 35 feet to 15 feet. One person caught a burbot in 6 feet of water.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I think this weekend will be a good one to head out, especially Saturday night. 

Saturday night should be the warmest night of the week.


----------

